# ScenicShare: a work in progress



## john2496 (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been searching everywhere for a site where I can find high quality photography for use as desktop wallpaper for years now. The only sites I've found had low quality grainy pics. So I threw together a site a few days ago where users can share their high quality scenic imagery. Photography has always been a hobby of mine anyway (I always bring my camera on even small trips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Anyways, here is what I have so far. How can I make this better?

http://www.scenicshare.com

Many thanks,
John


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 11, 2007)

have you tried interfacelift.com? they have a lot of great wallpapers... your site is decent but you just need to get more exposure (as in people not shutter speed) and maybe sized versions of the photos for common screen sizes


----------

